# Rumor of Record Crappie, Burr Oak?



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Second time I've heard about it. Just wondering if anybody else knows more?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Seems like a likely place for one, considering the size of the bass they grow out there. I have caught a ton of crappies there, but usually small ones. Wouldn't be shocked if this is true, though.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard of one over 4lbs weighed this spring, a friend of the family weighed it on his hand held scale for the guy on the water. He told him to go have it weighed on a certified scale.

Last I heard he had it weighed in Corning at the gas station/deli. No news since. Someone mentioned that there is a picture of it there as well.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been asking around, but no ones heard anything. Next time I'm in Corning I'll stop in and ask at the gas station/ Deli


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

This is "supposed" to be the pic of it??

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I've seen that picture 30 times probably. "my buddy sent me this picture his uncles cousins friend caught it at Seneca or burr oak" heard that several times. I thought originally it was from Kentucky lake from some reason. Its been almost a year at least since a guy from work showed me the pic his friend sent him this pic but he didn't know who the guy was n pic holding fish but his buddy was the one who caught it?? After I told him I'd seen it previously he said well my friend has been known to tell stories. It's a nice fish wherever it's from. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I need to head through Corning next week, I'll stop a John's Place to see if the photo and info are available.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Stranger things have happened. But I seriously doubt this Crappie was caught at Burr Oak. The lake is not known to kick-out many decent Crappie. And the story seems convoluted/unclear.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> Stranger things have happened. But I seriously doubt this Crappie was caught at Burr Oak. The lake is not known to kick-out many decent Crappie. And the story seems convoluted/unclear.


I disagree with you on this. Burr Oak has some good crappie in it. 

As far as the story goes, whatever happened after he had it weighed on the water is where it gets unclear. Maybe it just hit the grease?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There're are a few decent Crappie in Burr Oak but its not known as a good Crappie lake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

If you go to www.easternbuckeyecrappieclub.com I post a picture of 2 fish over 17 inches from Leesville. The one on the right weighed 3lbs. I believe that is where our next state record black crappie will com from.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

I heard the same thing. I was at one of the docks a few weeks ago and they had a pic on the wall. It was huge. If you go down there ask for Skip he told me about it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Skip can usually be found at the dock 1 marina


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

